# Recommendations for string library/VST with small footprint



## christianward (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi all, apologies if this question has been asked before, but wasn't able to find an answer when I searched. I'm looking for recommendations for the best string library or VST that doesn't take up huge amount of hard drive space or CPU. I use EastWest on my desktop, but I'm finding myself composing more and more on my slightly ancient MacBook Pro (2012, 16GB RAM, 250GB drive, using Logic Pro), and wondering if there's a library that it could handle, while still producing quality, realistic results. Ideally, something like a chamber library (don't need huge orchestra). Thanks in advance!


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 20, 2021)

Light and Sound Chamber Strings?


----------



## tc9000 (Dec 20, 2021)

Berlin Orchestra Berklee is very light footprint, gentle on CPU. Its eyewateringly expensive, though.

EDIT: ignore me - you want a string lib only.


----------



## christianward (Dec 20, 2021)

Thank you all for such swift responses! I will check these out.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 20, 2021)

Concert Strings II by Kirk Hunter is pretty light on the CPU (It still works on my 8 year-old pc). Adagietto by 8dio is very light too


----------



## Tralen (Dec 20, 2021)

The newest version of Samplemodeling strings introduced chamber strings. They are very light on the RAM, but hit a bit on the CPU.

They are modeled instruments, so the workflow is completely different from traditional libraries.


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 20, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Spitfire Chamber Strings is 107.3 GB, but I don’t know how heavy it is on the cpu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCS should run decent on OP’s system depending on how big the sessions are (and as far as chamber libraries go would be one of my top recommendations, sounds great and has a great comprehensive articulation list) , if youre just doing smaller chamber work though shouldn’t be too much of an issue and I think you can purge samples and disable mics to lessen load on memory. I have never had issues running it but I am running it on a 2018 mac mini with 64 gb of ram. Compared to other string libraries I have though, the patches seem to typically use less memory than say EW Hollywood Strings.


----------



## river angler (Dec 20, 2021)

CHIS HEIN Ensemble/Solo Strings - load up whatever articulations you need


Strings



Fantastically inspiring sound for those that know how to use it! with vast programability that is beyond any other developers offering.


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Dec 20, 2021)

river angler said:


> CHIS HEIN Ensemble/Solo Strings - load up whatever articulations you need
> 
> 
> Strings
> ...


Do you know of any demos that best showcase CH libraries? Can't say i've ever been too impressed with the sound.


----------



## river angler (Dec 20, 2021)

MusicIstheBest said:


> Do you know of any demos that best showcase CH libraries? Can't say i've ever been too impressed with the sound.


No ironically I don't! and I know that sounds pretty crazy! 

What I can tell you is that I passed on his libraries myself a few years back as I too was never impressed with the sonics I heard on any of the demos! I also could never assess any of his libraries using that terrible Best Service online demo player either as it was so glitchy! However two years ago I had another look at his libraries as I had always been intrigued by the huge range of articulations, his unique "Note Head" feature and the vast programability and figured that the off-putting thing about all the demos is actually the musical content thats used to display the libraries potential. All the demos were kind of perfunctory sounding- they seemed to be focussing more on the programability of the instruments rather than displaying how amazingly realistic and musical they can actually sound! I thought surely they can sound better than this with more musically played content! So I grabbed his Solo Strings library on a whim and indeed was totally astonished at the sheer depth of realism and how aww inspiring his instruments actually are in the flesh! Within a day of starting to compose wonderful melody lines with just the first viola preset (lines which eventually triggered so many full compositions!) I decided to invest in his entire Orchestral series and haven't looked back since! The woodwinds, brass and Ensemble string libraries are all just as inspiring as the Solo series. So many things stand out with CH libraries: the enormous dynamic range, the wealth of articulations combined with that wonderful "Note Head" feature, fantastic sounding legato and the sheer depth of all round customisability, great double room IR ambience verbs to taylor every instrument in the mix or switch it all off leaving bone dry samples to add your own! Hence all the instruments are a doddle to blend with anything you like! but the best thing* is actually the sound!*. I have just finished composing/producing my maiden Symphony using predominantly his orchestral instruments which has already fooled those whom my agent has been presenting the mock up to! I had been using Orchestral Tools Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1 & 2 for all my main orchestral instruments prior to acquiring CH Orchestra Complete but now only ever use the flautando from BOI- I'll never need to buy another main orchestral library: CH is that good! I wish I'd had access to this technology 30 years ago as it's a total joy to have such wonderful players at ones fingertips!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 21, 2021)

MusicIstheBest said:


> Do you know of any demos that best showcase CH libraries? Can't say i've ever been too impressed with the sound.


You can play, hear and try it +/- 15 minutes with this link : https://account.bestservice.com/chris_hein_ensemble_strings.html


----------



## river angler (Dec 21, 2021)

Daniel said:


> You can play, hear and try it +/- 15 minutes with this link : https://account.bestservice.com/chris_hein_ensemble_strings.html


Unfortunately as I mentioned this online app really is terrible! It actually put me off completely!
CH really is one of those developers that needs some good demos for potential adopters to hear his instruments true potential.


----------



## river angler (Dec 21, 2021)

MusicIstheBest said:


> Do you know of any demos that best showcase CH libraries? Can't say i've ever been too impressed with the sound.


...also another major feature that makes the CH instruments stand out from the crowd is the fact that all the samples have been phase aligned which in combination with all the tools one has to manipulate the articulations is the key reason why they sound so consistently musical!


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Dec 21, 2021)

river angler said:


> ...also another major feature that makes the CH instruments stand out from the crowd is the fact that all the samples have been phase aligned which in in combination with all the tools one has to manipulate the articulations is the key reason why they sound so consistently musical!


thanks for your responses. i'll keep my ears (and mind) open. i want to like them, as i appreciate the flexibility and programming, and seem geared for detailed writing, which is appealing. maybe it's the reverbs that don't sound right to me and the symptoms of dry samples.


----------



## Ben E (Dec 21, 2021)

MusicIstheBest said:


> Do you know of any demos that best showcase CH libraries? Can't say i've ever been too impressed with the sound.


I made this using Chris Hein strings. I think it sounds pretty good.


----------



## river angler (Dec 21, 2021)

MusicIstheBest said:


> thanks for your responses. i'll keep my ears (and mind) open. i want to like them, as i appreciate the flexibility and programming, and seem geared for detailed writing, which is appealing. maybe it's the reverbs that don't sound right to me and the symptoms of dry samples.


As far as the "reverbs" are concerned there are actually two IR sections: the first one has a vast range of millisecond responses that drastically change the initial ambience and perceived timbre of the instrument, the second places that instrument into many truly realistic sound stages from studio to auditorium. I have a fair few reverb plugins including Lexicon, Waves, Raum, Eventide and the excellent Designer verb in Logic. Being old school I also have my trusty old hardware racks like the the Quantec QRS and Lexicon PCM series. However I often find the IRs within the CH engine blend perfectly especially in a classical composition even when I occasionally use an instrument from Orchestral Tools with its own Teldex Sound Stage ambience.
What you have almost certainly heard in the demos again does not reflect the true versatility available! Also I don't understand what you mean by "symptoms of dry samples" !? Having the option to use the samples completely dry and adding your own custom ambience is a godsend especially when working within a hybrid music based score.


----------



## river angler (Dec 21, 2021)

Ben E said:


> I made this using Chris Hein strings. I think it sounds pretty good.



There you go OP! ... Lovely piece Ben E! ...perfect example of how CH library instruments can really sound in the right hands!


----------



## river angler (Dec 21, 2021)

christianward said:


> Hi all, apologies if this question has been asked before, but wasn't able to find an answer when I searched. I'm looking for recommendations for the best string library or VST that doesn't take up huge amount of hard drive space or CPU. I use EastWest on my desktop, but I'm finding myself composing more and more on my slightly ancient MacBook Pro (2012, 16GB RAM, 250GB drive, using Logic Pro), and wondering if there's a library that it could handle, while still producing quality, realistic results. Ideally, something like a chamber library (don't need huge orchestra). Thanks in advance!


I just re-read your opening post and see you are working on the same machine I have done since 2012! MBPro mid 2012! If you're concerned about CPU problems take a look at this!...




...and actually a lot of the tracks titled "OT" are actually playing CH instruments! Just didn't get round to changing the track names! Also the screen draw can't fit the actual 68 track count!
I can sometimes run up to 80 instances of CH even with most articulation slots open plus Waves CLA 2A effect dynamics inserted on each on my MBPro 2012 with 16Gig RAM all without needing to freeze. This is my just complete symphony arrange page that I even dubbed sax onto without bothering to render a backing track! Had all the instruments playing live while I was dubbing the sax also with the track inserted with monitor reverb, Waves preamp simulators etc! 2012 MBPro is an absolute beast! and it's yet to let me down on any job!


----------



## river angler (Dec 21, 2021)

....also bare in mid that I have all my library content running off a 2TB second internal drive on my 2012 MBPro which of course is imperative when running such large sessions!


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Dec 21, 2021)

river angler said:


> As far as the "reverbs" are concerned there are actually two IR sections: the first one has a vast range of millisecond responses that drastically change the initial ambience and perceived timbre of the instrument, the second places that instrument into many truly realistic sound stages from studio to auditorium. I have a fair few reverb plugins including Lexicon, Waves, Raum, Eventide and the excellent Designer verb in Logic. Being old school I also have my trusty old hardware racks like the the Quantec QRS and Lexicon PCM series. However I often find the IRs within the CH engine blend perfectly especially in a classical composition even when I occasionally use an instrument from Orchestral Tools with its own Teldex Sound Stage ambience.
> What you have almost certainly heard in the demos again does not reflect the true versatility available! Also I don't understand what you mean by "symptoms of dry samples" !? Having the option to use the samples completely dry and adding your own custom ambience is a godsend especially when working within a hybrid music based score.


I mean that a whole orchestra of dry samples which are then sent through reverb to simulate the depth and space doesn't sound as good as samples recorded with the real thing. It works for single instruments, but not with a whole orchestra, not to my ears.


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Dec 21, 2021)

Ben E said:


> I made this using Chris Hein strings. I think it sounds pretty good.



very lovely piece. that does sound good.


----------



## river angler (Dec 21, 2021)

MusicIstheBest said:


> I mean that a whole orchestra of dry samples which are then sent through reverb to simulate the depth and space doesn't sound as good as samples recorded with the real thing. It works for single instruments, but not with a whole orchestra, not to my ears.


On paper I agree with you!... but in practice you'd be surprised!... For my purposes the aim is to make as realistic sounding mock up as close to my original vision of the composition as I can as a reference for the director of a real orchestra. With classical works I tend to create a vibe that sounds like how the audience hears the orchestra playing in venues similar to the Albert Hall as after all that's where the music is ultimately aimed at being heard! I have no problem achieving that with CH instruments.


----------



## christianward (Dec 21, 2021)

river angler said:


> I just re-read your opening post and see you are working on the same machine I have done since 2012! MBPro mid 2012! If you're concerned about CPU problems take a look at this!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's mighty! The 2012 really is a great machine. I'm looking to update the HD, good to know it makes such a big difference.


----------



## river angler (Dec 21, 2021)

christianward said:


> Wow, that's mighty! The 2012 really is a great machine. I'm looking to update the HD, good to know it makes such a big difference.


...I presume you are referring to a moving platter hard drive you already have in the old DVD drive space yes?... but yes! having all your sample libraries on a separate SSD especially if it is mounted into the internal buss is far more efficient than running an external SSD library drive !

Don't quote me on this but I have a sneaky feeling that the reason I can run such a high live track count is indeed because of the faster direct buss speed that second internal drive buss provides rather than hanging an external one off USB.

I have never seen one of the modern Macs in comparison but for me if my 2012 died I would simply replace it with another mid 2012l. I believe its second internal drive slot is a big advantage over the modern machines that force you to hang drives externally. Again don't quote me on this but I suspect the quoted speedier spec of the modern MBPro is actually negated by the fact that one has to attach externally. Considering that I reckon my 2012 internal SSD runs just as efficiently as the external one off the modern machine! What I gain running mine off the internal buss is what the modern MBPro looses having to run it externally!

The only SSD I run externally is my audio scratch which never plays up either!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 21, 2021)

river angler said:


> Unfortunately as I mentioned this online app really is terrible! It actually put me off completely!
> CH really is one of those developers that needs some good demos for potential adopters to hear his instruments true potential.



Sometimes life is like finding the real treasure that other people don't think of. I've watched and played through Try-Sound for 1 full month before convinced of this sound. So I would say thank to my helping friend here @doctoremmet , when I do research this library in Vi-Control I found he suggest his modest opinion to just looking at CH-Strings 
Thanks.



Ben E said:


> I made this using Chris Hein strings. I think it sounds pretty good.




Wow,, very nice ...Please allow me to ask, I am new with this lib, so did you using "Keyboard mode velocities" or with X-Fade?. 
Thanks.


----------



## Ben E (Dec 21, 2021)

Daniel said:


> Sometimes life is like finding the real treasure that other people don't think of. I've watched and played through Try-Sound for 1 full month before convinced of this sound. So I would say thank to my helping friend here @doctoremmet , when I do research this library in Vi-Control I found he suggest his modest opinion to just looking at CH-Strings
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


Almost always with X-fade. 
Here's a video showing just the strings in Kontakt. Also, notice dynamics are pretty low. I think the CH strings sound best at low dynamics.
https://vimeo.com/manage/videos/305858663


----------



## Daniel (Dec 21, 2021)

Ben E said:


> Almost always with X-fade.
> Here's a video showing just the strings in Kontakt. Also, notice dynamics are pretty low. I think the CH strings sound best at low dynamics.
> https://vimeo.com/manage/videos/305858663


Ahh... too bad I cannot open Vimeo in my country :(
But thanks for sharing the tips


----------



## Jrides (Dec 26, 2021)

Perhaps a suitable solution would be to get Vienna ensemble pro and use your other computer as a server. You could then continue to use the library you already have but using your laptop. It also comes with a basic library giving a taste of a few of their offerings.

they are running a buy three vouchers get one free sale right now. Basically 25% off.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 26, 2021)

I resampled some libraries using Logic's Autosampler (and for some sounds Peter Schwartz' legato scripting) for Logic's Sampler.
It takes time and it‘s some work to get it done but Logic's Sampler is extremely efficient.

Both tracks here are Logic Sampler only and load in seconds and play without any visible CPU spikes. MacBookPro 2012 16GB too.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 26, 2021)

Saxer said:


> I resampled some libraries using Logic's Autosampler (and for some sounds Peter Schwartz' legato scripting) for Logic's Sampler.
> It takes time and it‘s some work to get it done but Logic's Sampler is extremely efficient.
> 
> Both tracks here are Logic Sampler only and load in seconds and play without any visible CPU spikes. MacBookPro 2012 16GB too.



Loved the tracks, and very intrigued by the fact they're samples of samples.

I believe I'm the third person in this thread to still be using a mid-2012 MBP  Much of what I do these days is just mucking around, but often with plugins designed with a much better/newer machine in mind. Curious to know more about this process, in terms of how many samples you took and at which ntervals. I know this is off-topic, but is there another thread where you might have detailed thi?

Cheers


----------



## Jrides (Dec 26, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Loved the tracks, and very intrigued by the fact they're samples of samples.
> 
> I believe I'm the third person in this thread to still be using a mid-2012 MBP  Much of what I do these days is just mucking around, but often with plugins designed with a much better/newer machine in mind. Curious to know more about this process, in terms of how many samples you took and at which ntervals. I know this is off-topic, but is there another thread where you might have detailed thi?
> 
> Cheers


I am also interested in this information.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 26, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Curious to know more about this process, in terms of how many samples you took and at which ntervals. I know this is off-topic, but is there another thread where you might have detailed thi?


Maybe we can go on here…





Peters Legato Script and Logic Sampler


I'm blown away by the legato script Peter Schwartz gave us for free! It takes a bit of time (actually days) to adjust in combination with the Logic Sampler but here are strings resampled by Autosampler and built together in Logic 10.5. Very playable and they need close to zero CPU!




vi-control.net


----------



## el-bo (Dec 26, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Maybe we can go on here…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Thank! Will have a dig-through, in the morning and ask any questions in that thread


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 26, 2021)

A library that doesn’t get much love anymore but is really fantastic is CS2. It’s a favorite of AKD, and when I want quick and easy, I reach for it.


----------

